# Pictures of my Giant guppies



## L.c.

You may not tell by the pictures but they are the size of a molly...they are almost the size of my biggest gourami
they are big boys.
Im used to seeing those little tiny ones in Petsmart and when I saw these guys at my Lfs when i went to look for ghost shrimp I couldnt believe it.
So I got 3.


----------



## doggydad38

In case you were wondering, you have all males. Probably already knew that. Two Snakeskin Multicolors, and one Half-Black Blue. Good luck with them.
Tony


----------



## L.c.

yup...knew they were males.
The other male I have that I got from petsmart is a midget compared to the ones from my lfs..but he still picks on them all though
The place usually has blue moscows...so Thats what I thought the blue one that I have was..cause it was written on the tank


----------



## TheOldSalt

Those are pretty nice for petshop fish.
I have an old female, with a huge male-like delta tail, that's three inches long. She swims all droopy, though, not like the ones you have. Nice fish! Hurry up and breed them so they might still be able to breed with their own daughters. Then you'll have a nice strain for yourself.


----------



## L.c.

I also got 3 females who are just as big as they are...2 of them are pregnant
























next week Im going back to see if they have any blue moscows


----------



## L.c.

http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y162/Fallonsagoddess/Guppyman5.jpg
theres the blue one
I didnt get them from a normal pet store
I got them from an all fish store that has been open since I was born...and Im 21...they have good fish there


----------



## L.c.




----------



## msdolittle

They're beautiful!!!


----------



## Mobydock

I saw some female "giant guppies" at my lfs; they were massive, compared to regular fancy guppies. What is it that makes them so big? They seem too big to be that size from selective breeding.


----------



## L.c.

I got 3 of those Giant females too
Im gonna see If I can get a picture of my big females next to my normal ones


----------



## Georgia Peach

they are really nice!


----------



## MaryPa

Most guppies you get at the petshops are juvis. Given a full life they`ll get to 3" also. I had some 3-4year olds that big. Maybe someone gave your LFS their old breeders. Just my guess.


----------



## L.c.

they were lables as giant guppies
i dont think that store would sell old guppies...they are the only fish store in town..I dunno
the females I have might be old ...but their still cool


----------

